# substrate



## BOOZER (May 25, 2009)

anybody use newspaper for substrate??? :chin


----------



## BOOZER (May 25, 2009)

ANYBODY!! you been thru here!!


----------



## TehPenguin (May 26, 2009)

Bad choice. No way to burrow, ink may be toxic and is really dusty.


----------



## BOOZER (May 26, 2009)

I hear ya , thanks


----------



## Jer723 (May 26, 2009)

if u are looking to an alternative to cypress i heard that carefresh? also works, its used for like rodents and rabbits, sold at any petstore. hope this helps

Jerry


----------



## DaveDragon (May 26, 2009)

Jer723 said:


> if u are looking to an alternative to cypress i heard that carefresh? also works, its used for like rodents and rabbits, sold at any petstore. hope this helps
> 
> Jerry


We use CareFresh with our snakes. Holds humidity, doesn't mold easily, easy to spot clean. Not cheap though.


----------



## Jer723 (May 26, 2009)

yea i heard to use it from you dave, carrying on the info! lol


----------



## Suzanne (May 26, 2009)

I used shredded news paper in the begining. I put lots in so they could dig around in it but that was only temporary. I use aspen now.


----------



## BOOZER (May 26, 2009)

CAREFRESH?? as in cat litter? always thought of that but never clear on it. yea was just lookin for more and cost effective alternatives seeing as my job is a luxury and most people dont need me. thanks guys and gals!!! :cheers


----------



## Suzanne (May 26, 2009)

Carefresh is made from recycled paper or something, at least that's what it looks like. It's recomended for use with small animals instead of cedar and pine shavings. It can be kind of expensive.


----------



## Jer723 (May 26, 2009)

nooooo, not cat litter, there might be a cat litter but im talking about this stuff, i used to use it for my ferrets, heres a link to it,

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.petco.com/product/10791/Carefresh-Ultra-Pet-Bedding.aspx?CoreCat=SmallAnimalFC_BeddingLitter" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.petco.com/product/10791/Care ... dingLitter</a><!-- m -->

yea its almost like processed paper.

Jerry


----------



## BOOZER (May 26, 2009)

ok i checked its not litter, its considered bedding. but i'm pretty sure they used to have a litter named that, not positive but not a fan of small cats either :mich


----------

